# Dell computer does not power on



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

There's this dell optiplex 360 in my workplace that has refused to work no matter what I do. The only sign it shows you is the orange light that keeps blinking on the switch of the system unit and one light on the mother board. The system fan does not start, The power Supply does not start, no beeps. I did try changing it with a known good power supply but that did not work. What am I possibly missing? How do I rectify this problem? Specs= HDD-500GB, MEMORY-3GB, SPEED-2.3GHtz.


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

A flashing amber power LED is Dell's diagnostic code for a bad PSU. If swapping out the PSU didn't change anything, then it would stand to reason that the problem is a bad motherboard.


----------



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

Alright, I seem to be excited because I had already forwarded my suggestion for the motherboard to be replaced, I needed to confirm my decision because the same problem occurred today on a similar machine in a different office. That was what got me confused. But can you give me a further explanation as to the motherboard being faulty? That will help in my report. Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are a few links to led codes Documentation
Documentation 
those are just 2 from dell


----------



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

Alright. thanks guys. Thumbs up. Meanwhile, The led that flashes is on the power button. The led on the system board is just on. I am still searching for an explanation to the faulty board that makes the led at the power switch flash.


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

The power supply connects to the motherboard, which the power button is connected to. So if replacing the PSU didn't solve the problem, what's the common element between the power button and PSU?


----------



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

We both agree that the motherboard is the fault. So what I needed was an explanation to prove that the board really caused that flash. I have a thought from a friend that there is possibly a cut on the circuit that deals with power flow from the power button to the power supply that connection is responsible to signal the PSU through the board when the button is pressed. The flash is as a result of signals not reaching the PSU to make it start. All these happens on the board. I happen to get it. I hope you do also. Thanks.


----------



## NiranjanatDell (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello skratchet,

I am from Dell Social Media and Community.

As per the diagnostic indicator the discription of your issue, the power light is blinking amber, the computer is receiving electrical power, but an internal power problem may exist.

As you have tried to replace the power supply it could be the motherboard as cl-scott has noted.

Follow the link below for the correct documentation of the diagnostic indicator discription for your system.

Documentation

In the link, I would suggest you to also look for the Diagnostic Light Codes During POST. (Four lights labeled 1, 2, 3, and 4 on the front panel)

This may help you to get an explaination for the failure.

Let me know if you need any further assistance. I will be glad to 
help.

Dell-Niranjan


----------



## skratchet (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay Dell-Niranjan, That surely is huge but worth it so I'm greatful. I will be in touch.


----------

